# Tirreno Razza-2000



## Addy1-Chuck (May 9, 2018)

I'm pretty new into riding and have been putting a lot of miles on my mountain bike while on the road... I'm now looking at buying a road bike, but didn't want to step into the wrong kind of deal. I have a buddy that has a Tirreno Razza-2000, but I can't seem to find anything on this bike. It is a carbon fiber bike and very light. I like that bike, but don't know the worth. 
Does anyone know anything about this type of bike and the value? I'd appreciate any info that I can get at this point.

Thanks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Addy1-Chuck said:


> I have a buddy that has a Tirreno Razza-2000, but I can't seem to find anything on this bike. It is a carbon fiber bike and very light. I like that bike, but don't know the worth.
> Does anyone know anything about this type of bike and the value? I'd appreciate any info that I can get at this point.


I believe it was a Performance Bike brand bike. They haven't had those in years, so the bike is probably 5-10yrs old?

Without knowing the age, condition, and specs no one will be able to help you. You won't find much info online if it's a discontinued Performance Bike brand.

Stab in the dark, it's likely worth $100-$200 if in good shape.

Does it look something like this?


----------



## Addy1-Chuck (May 9, 2018)

It's a 2007 bike. I know there are some of these bikes listing around $750-1500, but they are usually the 1000, 3000, 4000 or 2.0 or the like. 
Thank for the response.


----------



## Addy1-Chuck (May 9, 2018)

Yes, it looks pretty much like that with some Easton rims.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Addy1-Chuck said:


> It's a 2007 bike. I know there are some of these bikes listing around $750-1500, but they are usually the 1000, 3000, 4000 or 2.0 or the like.
> Thank for the response.


$700-1500 for an 11 yro no name bike? You'd have to be a real sucker to pay that. You could buy a brand new bike for that price and have a better bike. 
$200 is all its worth


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Sorry, I'll have to agree with tlg that this bike isn't worth a whole lot at this point.

Reading between the lines, it sounds like your "buddy" is trying to sell you this bike. I am guessing he may be using the Easton wheels as a reason to ask $700-1500? 

Do yourself a favor and visit a bike shop or two to find out what they have to offer and what prices are.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Addy1-Chuck said:


> It's a 2007 bike. I know there are some of these bikes listing around $750-1500, but they are usually the 1000, 3000, 4000 or 2.0 or the like.
> Thank for the response.


Bud probably paid no more than $1200 for that bike new. They came in about 15-20% lower priced than the Fujis and Giants PBS sold at the time with similar grade components. tlg is right. Offer your bud a couple of hundred if there's nothing wrong with it, and ride the hell out of it. 

Those were the store brand of entry level decent quality road bikes probably made in Taiwan before mainline China took over that particular market. The frames had a good rep as far as quality control. I worked in a PBS shop around that time. We joked about the brand, but never got any complaints or returns. 

PBS chose the name as a romantic tribute to Italian road bikes. They replaced the brand with "Scattante," same line of bikes with an even funnier name. I heard the word in Italian is very close to the root word from which "scatological" is derived. Look that one up.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Fredrico said:


> PBS chose the name as a romantic tribute to Italian road bikes. They replaced the brand with "Scattante," same line of bikes with an even funnier name. I heard the word in Italian is very close to the root word from which "scatological" is derived. Look that one up.


I always wondered where that name came from. It's just a dumb name and was probably hurtful for sales.
Whatever the meaning, there's nothing romantic about it. It rolls off the tongue like a dry stale piece of bread.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Tirreno was Performance Bike's in-house bike that replaced the Performance brand bikes. It was only sold for a few years, as it was replaced with the Scattante line from Supergo when Performance bought Supergo in 2005. They decided in 2007 to discontinue the Tirenno line in favor of the more popular Scattante. So that Tirreno you're looking at was from the final year of the Tirreno line. They were decent bikes. I remember looking at them as they were going for $15-1600 at Performance. Ultegra equipped and carbon frame, just like the Trek 5200 I used to have (except the Trek was $2300).


----------

